# NJ gaming group looking for more players



## sixfootunderpb (Aug 17, 2006)

I run a saturday night game( ad&d 2e presently but also play a custom vtm game) and am looking for more players to join the group. the game takes place in browns mills , nj and we have 5 players, but we want to expand!!!! It is a adult game(preferably 18 or above, or a mature younger player) if you are interested please email me.. paintmonster13@yahoo.com


----------



## sixfootunderpb (Aug 19, 2006)

just so potential players know the general area my group meets, I will jot some refferences..

from north jersey  about an hr south from newark exit 7 njtp

trenton area, about 30 mins south

mt laurel, moorestown, cherry hill, about 30-40 mins east(rt 38)

mt holly, 10 mins..

tuckerton, and most shore points east  from rt 72 , rt 70 etc..about 30 mins..

we are located  in pemberton nj 08015


----------



## sixfootunderpb (Aug 23, 2006)

wow..can't believe with the population in nj that no one has posted on this!!!


----------



## Allura (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, I saw it, but I'm already in a Saturday afternoon game. Plus, you're a bit too far south for me. And, well...I don't like AD&D 2nd ed *ducks*.  

But I can help bump!


----------



## MVarga (Aug 29, 2006)

Allura said:
			
		

> Well, I saw it, but I'm already in a Saturday afternoon game. Plus, you're a bit too far south for me. And, well...I don't like AD&D 2nd ed *ducks*.
> 
> But I can help bump!




Allura: Where in NJ are you?


----------



## Wystan (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, I am in the Paterson Area. My group Plays on Tuesday nights in the Maywood/Paramus area and we may be looking to add a player. f you are in the North East NJ area and would be interested contact me (wcurtiskpmg@hotmail.com) and we can see if we can do a meet and greet in a mutually neutral arena.... 

Bill C.


----------



## twwtww (Sep 1, 2006)

*South Jersey*

We are in Camden County and looking for a Sunday or maybe Saturday player!!!


----------



## sixfootunderpb (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey tww, where are you located in camden county? I have 5 solid players, maybe we could combine the games or something? at least that will give us a much larger group..WE are in burlington county..


----------

